# Still Learning to Trim Hooves



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Moe & Larry are 6 months old now. Started to trimming their hooves about 2 months ago. The lady we got them from @ 2 months of age didn’t trim any of her goats (about 50 with all the babies). Took awhile to get my husband to build us a stanchion. So, hooves were looking a bit bad, at least to me. Started slowly, as I am only learning, at this point I think their look pretty good now.

But, my question is how do you trim the area at the end of their toes (for lack of proper term)? There is a gap between the end of the toes and the nail. Do you cut it flat with the rest of the hoof or trim it back so there is no gap?

Please forgive me if this is a topic you have covered in a previous discussion. I have been trying to read all the old post on the subject. But, there is soooo much that is interesting to read here, I’m afraid I keep straying off topic and I not a speed reader. I promise to keep reading and will try not to have you repeating yourselves.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

A little late... but... Welcome to TGS!

I don't know about others here but I clip their hooves where there is no gap. I snip off the top of the point and just trim the rest off so all that is left is the hoof pads and the wall around them. No gap.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi !Welcome to TGS, I'm learning to, anyone have any pics?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My main goal is to make the hoof flat and comfortable. I've always read to trim them like baby goats' hooves look. 
I like this picture to explain what and what not to trim.









and I forget what they are called, but they are kinda like a cheese grater and they work wonders for slowly chipping away at bad hooves. One of my girls has a hoof that is almost sideways due to poor care from her previous owners. If they are dirty/at risk of hoof root, a good soak would be in order. They may kick and struggle, but its better for them in the end.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pic !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome......... :wave: 

try to make the hoof bottom as flat footed as possible.. a new born kid has the perfect hoof to go by.....there shouldn't be a gap at the toe......
when trimming and if you see pink ..stop.....you dont want blood........trim just a little at a time.... :wink:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

What about the tip of their hoof do you trim that?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Just a bit. Trim it slow, because you don't wanna snip the quick. Trim the bottom of the hoof first so you can find where the white is, then slowly trim to that. Also like Pam said, watch for pink. Piece by piece always works the best, so that you don't lame the goat   don't worry, things always grow back.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Davy, the picture was very helpful. I think the gadget your talking about is a rasp. I do soak feet a couple of minutes in an udder wash suggested by Fias Co Farms just in case their might be any foot rot. Plus helps keep the shear sharper/cleaner and can see what I'm doing better.

One more question. Do you intentionally cut a little of the pad off to help get it flat. Is it like callused over and won't bother them? I have not really seen the pink y'all talk about.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a sure form and flatten everything with a few swipes. You want the hair line to be horizontal to the ground, not tilted like in horses.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, trim the pad. This is the best place to watch for pink. Trim it layer by layer if you are unsure, until it is flat as possible without being pink. As long as it isnt pink, it doesn't hurt them

And yes!!! Rasp is the word


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Flat rasps work best for finishing touches. 
I do trim away the gap at the toe if they have it. 
I trim the pad only when needed which is rarely. The heel does need to be trimmed if it is growing down over the pad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pad doesn't need trimming every time... only as needed....if it gets a bump look to it ...not flat anymore.. it needs trimmed.. look at the pic attached on heel ... :wink:

I don't use the rasp on hoofs that are showing pink...it may make them bleed..


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks folks. With everyone's input, you covered all areas better than any other video watch or description read.


----------



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Great drawings Pam, thanks! I will use these with the kids, they are much better than photos.

Carrie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...everyone.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I love this forum! lol I love that we can help each other without nessesarily being there.  This is another thread that makes me happy I have my TGS family! :grouphug: :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...your are so sweet...yep ...I love the goat spot too...it seems like extended family.... :hug: :grouphug: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, I am putting my foot down. (pun intended) My husband has got to get his own TGS account instead of getting everything second hand from me. This will help him and I am happy that he does the hoof trimming. He waited too long to do the buck this year and had to shower and burn his clothes after. :ROFL: He was like, "Not now!" And I said, "He cannot wait until January."


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree TGS is the best :thumbup: place to come for help, moral support, a good laugh, or someone to commensurate with you.

Thank you Stacey for continuing the site and everyone for being here with all input.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

This is a great thread. I am a yearling at having goats  and didn't know I was supposed to cut back the pad of the hoof. I've been trimming regularly the sides and the front, but noticed the heel of the hoof was starting to grow over the pad, and the pad didn't look like the picture of trimmed hooves I've seen. This thread came at just the right time. Love that! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, my girls feet are horrible and I feel terrible as I have not ever trimmed them. I would like to post pics of them, but do not want to get bashed for letting them go for so long. The previous owner never did them and between being scared to it, not having the right tools and hubby never being around when I need to do it...they have not been done. o, they are way over grown and probubaly have deformed them to a point. They are not lame and seem to get around ok, but they need to be done! I need encouragement here not harassement! Hubby did find a small rasp, so I have that. I do not have the nippers and cannot afford a pair right now. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Any sharp small garden shears will work. We arent here to judge, we are here to help. I'd be happy to help you through PM if you'd like too. As long as you're working at it, we won't harass you. One of my girls STILL has a terrible hoof and i've had her for a year (she's a sitter)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Okay, I am putting my foot down. (pun intended) My husband has got to get his own TGS account instead of getting everything second hand from me. This will help him and I am happy that he does the hoof trimming. He waited too long to do the buck this year and had to shower and burn his clothes after. :ROFL: He was like, "Not now!" And I said, "He cannot wait until January."


 There ya go... yep... he needs his own account... :wink: :laugh:



> I agree TGS is the best :thumbup: place to come for help, moral support, a good laugh, or someone to commensurate with you.
> 
> Thank you Stacey for continuing the site and everyone for being here with all input.


 No problem ...glad to be of help... :thumb: :hug:



> This is a great thread. I am a yearling at having goats  and didn't know I was supposed to cut back the pad of the hoof. I've been trimming regularly the sides and the front, but noticed the heel of the hoof was starting to grow over the pad, and the pad didn't look like the picture of trimmed hooves I've seen. This thread came at just the right time. Love that! Thanks everyone!


 Glad you are here to see the chart on trimming... :wink:



> Well, my girls feet are horrible and I feel terrible as I have not ever trimmed them. I would like to post pics of them, but do not want to get bashed for letting them go for so long. The previous owner never did them and between being scared to it, not having the right tools and hubby never being around when I need to do it...they have not been done. o, they are way over grown and probubaly have deformed them to a point. They are not lame and seem to get around ok, but they need to be done! I need encouragement here not harassement! Hubby did find a small rasp, so I have that. I do not have the nippers and cannot afford a pair right now. Any suggestions would be welcome.


 Don't worry... we don't bash here on TGS...and if anyone tries they better watch out....we will be on them.... :wink: 
We will educate.... :thumb:

believe it or not ... It doesn't take long for a hoof to grow out to horrible.... some grow faster than others.... we understand that our goats need trimming and at times I let it go a bit to far ...as I have no time to do it.... so please don't feel bad... we are here to help.....
do you have any pruning shears.. the hand size kind? If they are sharp you may try them... you can use about anything you want to trim them...that will work....even if it is wire cutters...electrician's pliers/cutters ect...as long as it cuts and not rips...remember to trim a little at a time...when you see pink stop....if you have to trim every 2 weeks ..when the blood draws back so you can trim them again...then do so ..until they get back close to where you want them to be...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Another thing to watch for is ...between the toes... when you see the hoof splaying out ....as illustrated in the picture... then trim between the hoof as well also pictured....a little off at a time... until the hoof closes properly...when holding it together...or you reach pink....then stop...if more needs to be trimmed... try again in 2 weeks....This is only once in a great while... to trim this area..... but has to be watched as well.... Hope this helps... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I will start a new thread tomorrow...is this the right section? When I go out to milk , I will take pics of her Sasha's feet. The hind ones are worse than the front and Bellas are bad but, not as bad. Then there are the kids who are 2 1/2 months old now.

Yes I have some hand held pruning shears ansd I just asked hubby if her could sharpen them, I'll include pics of those and my file. Then let 'er rip as I need to get this done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I will start a new thread tomorrow...is this the right section? When I go out to milk , I will take pics of her Sasha's feet. The hind ones are worse than the front and Bellas are bad but, not as bad. Then there are the kids who are 2 1/2 months old now.
> 
> Yes I have some hand held pruning shears ansd I just asked hubby if her could sharpen them, I'll include pics of those and my file. Then let 'er rip as I need to get this done!


 Yes.. this is the right category... :wink:

Sounds good ...we will wait for the pics... in your new post topic... :thumb:


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Another thing to watch for is ...between the toes... when you see the hoof splaying out ....as illustrated in the picture... then trim between the hoof as well also pictured....a little off at a time... until the hoof closes properly...when holding it together...or you reach pink....then stop...if more needs to be trimmed... try again in 2 weeks....This is only once in a great while... to trim this area..... but has to be watched as well.... Hope this helps... :thumb:


Thanks, Pam. Haven't noticed this part to be a problem. Will check them during tonight's feeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.... :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, I agree! This has been very helpful. The pictures and illustrations were the most helpful. A picture does make up for many words. What instructions would seem obvious to those who are used to looking at hooves isn't to some of us who are new to hoof trimming. Thank you for the pictures and helps.


----------

